# Goiter Removal



## lcgraham (Dec 16, 2009)

I need some help with a code for a goiter removal.   The thyroid and parathyroid were not removed.  We were looking at 21555, but is the goiter considered a tumor?


----------



## jthweatt (Dec 16, 2009)

A goiter is enlargement of the thyroid gland, so the CPT should be in the 60000-602xx range.  Perhaps 60210?  Read your operative report to verify.

Jerri, CPC


----------

